
Show HN: Climate Finder: set climate conditions and find places that match - pieterhg
https://nomadlist.com/climate-finder
======
pieterhg
Hi HN!

I made a quick mini hack today because I wanted to find out what places would
have specific temperatures in certain parts of the year to figure out a place
to live throughout the year in the future.

This collects the daily highs throughout the month and calculates the median
value. It also shows the humidity. And you can filter on both, for example
16'C to 25'C in January and below 30'C in June with 70% max humidity all year
round.

It's a mini hack that exposes a subset of nomadlist.com's giant data set.

It's a self contained PHP/HTML/JS file with jQuery. Let me know what you
think!

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is great! Thank you for sharing!

